
SCRYPTmail, free advanced account for everyone - vvSaKvv
Happy New Year hackers,<p>enjoy free advanced account for a year, as our gift.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scryptmail.com
======
read
> Your emails and data are encrypted from the beginning with a secret phrase
> that never leaves your computer.

Do you use a browser plugin?

~~~
vvSaKvv
Not quite understand question. If you asking how do handle secret phrase, its
used to decrypt user object, that comes from server when you login

~~~
read
I just realized I asked you the same question before.

If the server got hacked, could it send Javascript that steals a users
password (which you say "never leaves your computer"), decrypts user data, and
sends the password and the data to the attacker?

------
scottmcdot
Funny, Gmail will filter any invites/emails to spam.

~~~
vvSaKvv
Obviously this is not funny. It's pretty hard to deal with gmail, today they
deliver it into inbox, tomorrow into spam :( In fact, invitation for me went
to spam, but personal email not :(

